# Leave It for the next guy!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

We all know Who that Is!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

On the second run the seams bulged out Like a mofo below those cans.
I could almost slide my hand in the gap. The D/C helping me hang this house said There's no way your gonna flatten that chit out!!!

I said ...Hold on I'm going to the truck for a sledge hammer and a piece of 2x4! I'll beat that mofo up flat!! He said no! no! Rick! You can't do that man . There's a tin roof right above that can . 

My man said If I cut around the can box It will flatten out the seams But you'll half to pre-fill around the cans And patch em. After I thought about this for a 1/2 second I was like :thumbsup: 

This issue had nothing to do with the sparky ...That spray foam got behind those can boxes and swelled pushing the box down a 1/4 '' or so. 

All the out side walls in this home was sprayed foam and done very neatly..The only problem we had was with the 6 cans in the cathedral room. Which was a shame ! The Cathedral gets wood on the walls all I had to do was 11 sheets in the ceiling  Now I've got 6 patches To deal with...I have some scrap 1/4'' and 3/8'' rock I may try filling with that Instead of hot-mud...I don't feel the Hot-mud will bond to that metal very well .

It's always something !!!!!!!!!! TO KEEP THE MAN DOWN!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> It's always something !!!!!!!!!! TO KEEP THE MAN DOWN!


Reminds me of the time when I and another fellow were faced with taking down some infected big trees in some small towns, for a gov't contract. Some of the trees were located in some ugly places - hanging over houses, branches in and around high power lines, ....., and removing them had to be done in winter time, to control the spread of the infection.

The contracts happened to be located near where an uncle of mine had his farm, so we stayed there. An old timer, who had broken the land, as well as other land around there. Tough customer.
We started complaining about the trees when we got back to his place, and after a bit of listening to us he asked/said "Did you bid it? Then do it."


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Reminds me of the time when I and another fellow were faced with taking down some infected big trees in some small towns, for a gov't contract. Some of the trees were located in some ugly places - hanging over houses, branches in and around high power lines, ....., and removing them had to be done in winter time, to control the spread of the infection.
> 
> The contracts happened to be located near where an uncle of mine had his farm, so we stayed there. An old timer, who had broken the land, as well as other land around there. Tough customer.
> We started complaining about the trees when we got back to his place, and after a bit of listening to us he asked/said "Did you bid it? Then do it."


LOL! That's about the sum of It. Once your there . Your there! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've done stuff like that where I used 1/4" rather than just pack it full of mud. It made sense in my little mind that my substrate was the same. What are you thinking Mr Moore?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I've done stuff like that where I used 1/4" rather than just pack it full of mud. It made sense in my little mind that my substrate was the same. What are you thinking Mr Moore?


I'm thinking [know] hot-mud don't stick to metal ! And that's a pretty heavy pre-fill...I'll find a filler of some sort.  But ..Damn ! That was a easy 11 sheets !!!! Pisses me off!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I maybe would have started with the rip on the lower part of ceiling so the can would have been in the middle of sheet. With 5/8" rock you would have never noticed it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> I maybe would have started with the rip on the lower part of ceiling so the can would have been in the middle of sheet. With 5/8" rock you would have never noticed it


Chris . Even with 5/8'' with the can In the field the screws would have popped like crazy! I've seen can lights bulge the board before ,But this was crazy bad!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The carpenter could have ripped some 2X's and packed the rafters down.:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A thinner substrate and fiba fuse is your best bet Rick. If you can't put a thinner board on it use mud max in your hot mud then hit with ff. Ice man would tell you to use ff and trim tex spray glue. Me, I am not sure about that.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Chris . Even with 5/8'' with the can In the field the screws would have popped like crazy! I've seen can lights bulge the board before ,But this was crazy bad!!


 Thats too bad then. I still tell the hangers to get those cans and boxes away from the seam. Easier to run your tools when your cutouts are away from seam,, lets face it cans always are bulging the rock it seems. Im curious to see how you correct it


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The carpenter could have ripped some 2X's and packed the rafters down.:blink:


 Sparky should have came back and pulled the cans out and chiseled some of the foam out and reinstalled, or the builder ,or the insulator. The taper should not have to fix


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I would agree with having the electrician fix it before you rocked it but its too late for that. I think your first idea will work 1/4 in rock then coat with hot mud. That seems better then filling the whole thing with some kind of mud


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I would cut a piece of 1/4 in and use a quick set epoxy, basically jus cover the back of the board with epoxy and hold it until it sets. Bond it after.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> On the second run the seams bulged out Like a mofo below those cans.
> I could almost slide my hand in the gap. The D/C helping me hang this house said There's no way your gonna flatten that chit out!!!
> 
> I said ...Hold on I'm going to the truck for a sledge hammer and a piece of 2x4! I'll beat that mofo up flat!! He said no! no! Rick! You can't do that man . There's a tin roof right above that can .
> ...


OMG Moore, unreal as far as I'm concerned that was a piss poor solution you did there. The simple solution would have cost you 15 bucks and 1 hour time and you did this! Now you have twice the work to do around that sh!t workmanship. All you had to do was buy 1 sheet of osb the right thickness and and rip out 1 1/2 strips and shim it out. :bangin: Then hang the rock. Unbelievable man!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

resilient bar always,no ridge cracks ,no poped screws,unsure if it would take care of the issue in this case ,but every home I do will have it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good call Bernie. The other up side to that is chances are it would have eliminated but joints.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Super easy fix here with 5 minute and fibafuse!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

chris said:


> Thats too bad then. I still tell the hangers to get those cans and boxes away from the seam. Easier to run your tools when your cutouts are away from seam,, lets face it cans always are bulging the rock it seems. Im curious to see how you correct it


:thumbsup: We'd have started the bottom run with less than 48 and had the bevel lower down away from the cans. Yeah probably more sheets since it'd be more than a 24" rip up top but when it's all done you see the results not the sheet count right? We've been running into alot of problem cans now with the foam insulation. Builders need to start making insulators and electricians aware of the mess before us drywallers ever get there. Don't sweat it too much Moore, if they were that worried about it they'd offer you extra to fix it or make sparky come do it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I cant believe they dont fur out the ceiling. Metal or kiln dried strips with 5/8s. I would have to pass on the taping there. Nice rock job though.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It Is what It Is! But not so sure I'll use the same approach again..:whistling2: 

BTW.....I was well paid for my efforts!!!:yes:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice job!! Looks like a pain in the a$$, but money talks!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> It Is what It Is! But not so sure I'll use the same approach again..:whistling2:
> 
> BTW.....I was well paid for my efforts!!!:yes:


I have to say I'm sorry for my comment I made towards you, you did good with the mud an extra box on this one and a great effort :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This had me more worried than anything Mudstar...They sprayed that chit right over top of my ceiling board after the skim coat. I let It set for 2 days before sand ...light checked everything and everything looked alright. They sprayed the blown insul over top of that a few days later.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice job Moore. And builders wonder why we get moody!!!


----------

